# Half Pint Homes Eve kidded today. Updated fluffy pics 3-19



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

She went into labor late this evening about 6:30. She had two big buck kids. One is really flashy and the other one is black with light frosting on ears and nose, small white spot on head. They both have blue eyes.

































Will try to get fluffly pics tomorrow.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Half Pint Homes Eve kidded today.*

Congrats Joanie -- Sorry they were bucks again but glad mom seems to be attentive and all is well


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Half Pint Homes Eve kidded today.*

CONGRATULATIONS X 2!!
Awww...and mama looks to be very pleased with her babies too


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Half Pint Homes Eve kidded today.*

Aww...how cute....congrats.... :thumb:


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

*Re: Half Pint Homes Eve kidded today.*

Thanks everyone she is please with them. She got to keep them this year. I had people wanting bottle babies last year so I pulled her babies. But this year she got to keep them. They are pretty and Im glad they are healthy just wish I would have some does. I have only got three does out of all my kids. Ive had 7 bucks one deceased. SO I so need some more does. lol


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

*Re: Half Pint Homes Eve kidded today. Updated pics 3-19*

Here are updated pics from today. They are dry and fluffy. They both I believe to have blue eyes. They are pretty little guys.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Half Pint Homes Eve kidded today. Updated fluffy pics 3-*

Aww...


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Half Pint Homes Eve kidded today. Updated fluffy pics 3-*

Oh yes!! They are pretty lil' guys


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Half Pint Homes Eve kidded today. Updated fluffy pics 3-*

SO CUTE!!!


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

*Re: Half Pint Homes Eve kidded today. Updated fluffy pics 3-*

Thanks everyone


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Half Pint Homes Eve kidded today. Updated fluffy pics 3-*

Awwww, I really like the little white one. Congrats.


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re: Half Pint Homes Eve kidded today. Updated fluffy pics 3-*

Congrats! They are both beautiful! Good luck with them. :clap:


----------

